
You win some, you lose some: a review of Apple's Magic Mouse - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2009/11/you-win-some-you-lose-some-a-review-of-apples-magic-mouse.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
======
estacado
I need my middle click. It's essential for the open link in new tab
functionality.

~~~
ghshephard
You can either:

    
    
       CMD+Left Click
       Right Click + "Open Link in new Tab"

~~~
Gmo
I'm sorry but that doesn't do the trick.

The right click + Open link takes way longer than a middle click.

The Cmd + Left click, while being closer to a middle click, still forces you
to move your hand to the command button.

------
tolmasky
I definitely like this mouse a lot more, mostly because it feels way more
"solid" than the mighty mouse. The mighty mouse felt almost cheap and
plasticky to me.

------
jsz0
I'm very interested in a multi-touch device for my desktop machine but Apple
burned some bridges with the Mighty Mouse. I have 3 of them and each one has
developed scrolling problems. If they managed to miss this design flaw with
the Mighty Mouse I'm betting the Magic Mouse is going to have some horrible
problem too in the long run. I don't suppose Apple would take my collection of
useless Mighty Mouses in return for a shiny new Magic Mouse? (yeah didn't
think so)

I'm holding out until Apple, or someone else, releases a keyboard/touchpad
combo that is basically the bottom half of a MacBook. Nice soft chicklet keys,
big multi-touch pad, a built in USB hub, maybe an SD card reader, illuminated
keys, etc. I've even considered buying the topcase + trackpad/keyboard
assembly from a MacBook and building my own. The only touchpad/keyboard combos
I can find have a tiny postage stamp sized touchpad hastily attacked to some
junky early 90's quality keyboard. If anyone happens to know of a good quality
touchpad/keyboard please let me know.

~~~
ptuzla
I've had scrolling problems with my two Apple Mighty Mice, too. The second was
just bought for this reason. Then I saw someone explaining how to fix this.
And it definitely works. Place a sheet of paper on your desk, and rub the poor
mouse's scroll ball rigorously on the paper in all directions. After that
you'll get the feeling of a brand new one.

------
ahlatimer
I like the MM, but I'm not completely sold on it yet. I still have my old
Apple Mouse sitting on my desk in case I feel like switching back.

What irks me isn't the lack of expose, it's the lack of customization and
center click. Why isn't two fingered vertical swipe and two fingered click
options? I doubt a software update will add these, but I'm hopeful someone
will hack out a solution. If I could set two fingered click to center click,
and up/down two-fingered swipes to expose, I wouldn't miss the Apple Mouse one
bit.

I probably won't be switching back, though, as not having a scroll ball to
gunk up is definitely a huge plus. If I do switch mice, it'll be to something
non-Apple.

------
geuis
Also wanted to say that I just got my new MM tidy and I completely love it.
It's really comfortable and I switched to the gesture behavior in a couple
minutes. To top it off, the control-swipe to zoom is incredible. I spend a lot
of time looking at minute details in web page alignment and this I s a killer
feature.

~~~
nickyp
Control-zoom is awesome indeed, but has been available for a long time using
the scroll wheel of any mouse. Enable it in Universal Access > Zoom options >
Use scroll wheel modifier to enable zoom > ^

------
DannoHung
Why on earth won't they figure out how to let you right click with your index
finger on the mouse?

------
joechung
I love this mouse in Mac OS X, but it was a bit of a hassle getting it to work
in Windows 7. It's also a headache to reconfigure the mouse after switching
back and forth between Mac OS X and Windows. Hopefully, some updated drivers
will fix this.

~~~
jawngee
I'm having the same problem with the trackpad on my MBP in Windows 7. It's a
serious drag.

The drivers work, for the most part, but obviously not as well as in OSX. Have
resorted to a USB mouse (another PITA, but I'm getting stuff done).

------
jokull
Tried this mouse in the Apple Store. The scroll is nice. Apart from that it's
shit just like the Might Mouse. Real left clicks and middle clicks are
indispensable. Get a Microsoft Wheel Mouse.

------
Shorel
>Swiping back and forth through your browser history beats clicking or
keyboarding

Opera gestures beat that, and I still have middle click.

------
barrkel
I wish I hadn't read the phrase "palm cheese"; it just brings to mind eating
something I'd rather not.

